# Beretta 92FS with FACTORY laser grips..



## Dodgedabullet (Jun 16, 2017)

I recently purchased a Beretta 92 FS, and a serial number search tells me it came from Beretta with factory laser grips. I can't seem to find many online like it. I believe it was made in or around 2005. It's an Inox model, with no rail. Anybody know anything about these apparently rare 92's?


----------

